# Need a New Arbor Press



## darkzero (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a cheap HF 1 ton arbor press that I've had for a while. It's one of those things that I don't use often but need/want. I need a bit more working height though. As much as I would love a Famco or Dake I can't afford one & wouldn't drop that kind of cash on something I don't use often so an import will do just fine. No hits on Craigslist, been looking for a while now.

I'm looking at a 2 ton & 3 ton ratcheting. The 2 ton has a max working height of 8-1/2" & weighs about 115 lbs. The 3 ton max work height is 12-5/8" & is about 170 lbs. The one I have now is only 5-1/4" and is 40 lbs.

I'm leaning towards the 2 ton because of weight. It's for my home shop & I don't have a permanent location for it so I'll have to lug it around whenever I need to use it. I was thinking of just getting a bench grinder stand like one of these & mounting it on top of a plate whenever I have to use the arbor press, grinder, buffer, or bench drill press, then I can store away when done.

But I was reading that the 3 ton just barely has enough room to do some broaching. I never had to broach something yet but if getting the 3 ton means I can later then I might as well spend the little extra to get it now. But damn 170 lbs is not something I look forward to moving, not sure if I even can safely, and if even one of those cheap bench grinder stands can support it.

I can get the 2 ton from Amazon for $212 shipped + tax. The 3 ton I can get from MSC for about $250 + tax, no shipping cost cause I have a local MSC outlet. I might even be able to get a bit better discount when I go in.

What do you guys think based on my situation?


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 27, 2014)

I would go for the 3 ton and fab up a lifting eye to move it with the engine hoist. 

Dave

Edit: Enco has a 3 ton ratchet type for $193.64 part number 805-1035. If you wait for one of those 20% coupons it would be a better deal.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 27, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> I would go for the 3 ton and fab up a lifting eye to move it with the engine hoist.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Edit: Enco has a 3 ton ratchet type for $193.64 part number 805-1035. If you wait for one of those 20% coupons it would be a better deal.



That would be ideal if I had the room for any kind of hoist but I don't & definitely not going to borrow one everytime I need to move it. The 3 ton shipped from anywhere has to be freight. Already priced out Enco, freight alone is $80 & is why MSC would be my choice if I get the 3 ton.

If I get the 3 ton it will definitely need it's own dedicated stand & location. Problem is I don't have room in the garage. Still thinking it's more than I need unless convinced otherwise.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 27, 2014)

It's own stand. yes.  But put it on wheels, that way you can put it back in the corner when you are not using it.  Everything in my shop is on wheels except the lathe and mill, including the press.


----------



## Millbo (Aug 4, 2014)

I know this is not the size your needing but I ran across this idea in an old copy of popular mechanics shop notes, from the 1921 edition I think it was.
I think it's a cool design for a small toggle type press.

View attachment Small.Toggle.Press_Work.Bench.pdf


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 4, 2014)

Have you got a "workshop" press?
I am looking at building a fixture to mount an arbor press onto my H frame press.

Cheers Phil


----------



## SWARFEATER (Aug 4, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Have you got a "workshop" press?
> I am looking at building a fixture to mount an arbor press onto my H frame press.
> 
> Cheers Phil


if you don't need one right away od some looking around, especially at old machine shop auctions. I got this one for $200 just a year ago at one, probably because it weighs a ton and usually only junk dealers go for them.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
i don't know what its rated at, ive scoured the web for that, but cant find out, but with the ratchet engaged its up there because I full stroke of the handle (about 4 feet) only moves the ram about 1/16"


----------



## darkzero (Aug 4, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Have you got a "workshop" press?



Nope, don't have a hydraulic press. Takes up too much space & it's not something I would find useful at home. I could just go to my buddy's shop & use his if ever needed. I like arbor presses cause they're much quicker to use, and don't take up as much space.


Well I ended up getting the 3 ton ratcheting from my local MSC. I got an additional discount from my sales guy, got it for $191 & it was in stock. Picked it up this past Friday.

I bought a stand for it from HF. Hopefully it will work out, I'll mess with it next week & will post another pic. 

Thanks to all who commented.


Next to my lil 1 ton


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been looking at arbor presses and can't seem to find what I need. I want it for broaching keyways. That means I need at least close to 15" to 18" of work height. Cant find an arbor press that big and if I did, I probably can't afford it. I may have come up with a good solution. I think I will buy the hydraulic press at Harbor Freight and also get an air/ manual 12 ton hydraulic jack. With a 20% coupon, the whole shebang is about $200 more or less. The best part is , push the button and easy broaching. I'll let you all know how it works out.

Mark :thinking:


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 4, 2014)

mark_f said:


> I have been looking at arbor presses and can't seem to find what I need. I want it for broaching keyways. That means I need at least close to 15" to 18" of work height. Cant find an arbor press that big and if I did, I probably can't afford it. I may have come up with a good solution. I think I will buy the hydraulic press at Harbor Freight and also get an air/ manual 12 ton hydraulic jack. With a 20% coupon, the whole shebang is about $200 more or less. The best part is , push the button and easy broaching. I'll let you all know how it works out.
> 
> Mark :thinking:




You might want to think about the 5 1/2 inch stroke length of the 12 ton HF jack.  Maybe a better choice would be the 8 ton Long Ram Jack with a 17 inch stroke.  I think my broach set needs about 12 or more inches of travel and is a pain to use in the HF press.

You will also find that the HF press needs some major modifications to be a stable press for broaching and other precision uses.

Here is what I did for a broach press.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=20713&p=178611&viewfull=1#post178611


----------



## darkzero (Dec 17, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Well I ended up getting the 3 ton ratcheting.....
> 
> I bought a stand for it from HF. Hopefully it will work out, I'll mess with it next week & will post another pic.



I forgot to update this thread. So I did buy one of those universal stands from HF & mounted it on it, also added a HF mobile base to it. It was working fine but I was just never happy with it.

So off & on I kept looking at arbor press specific stands. The Dake ones are well over $1K. Grizzly used to sell one but discontinued it. Palmgren has one for $280. Even that was way more than I was willing to spend on one. Found a few places with slightly lower prices on them but shipping cost always kills it. I could have built one but didn't want to go through the hassle during this time of year & going down to my buddy's shop to have it all welded it up.

Grainger sells their Dayton branded one for $272. Lucky for me Zoro sells the Dayton one for $225. On Cyber Monday I took advantage of Zoro's 30% sale. Now for $158 + tax & free shipping (came by freight also), now that was a deal!


Here's how it sat on the HF stand & HF mobile base. For the mobile base HF suggests you to use wood for the frame. I used square tubing. You can see the Dayton one will sit higher which I like.



Here's the crate, it arrived by truck the very next day after I ordered it!



I shortened the mobile base to fit the new stand. Since the base was tapered I need something for it to sit on. Found some rem 1/8" alum plate at the local metal supply. It's just barely fit my bandsaw too so it worked out perfectly.





Here's the finished mobile base. Made some spacers to mount the base. I also had to mill some new slots so I could place the arbor press where I wanted. The slots that lined up with my arbor press were too far back.








All in all I'm pretty happy with the new stand. I was worried it would be top heavy but it's fine. Takes up less space & is much more sturdy. Also has a shelf in the middle for storage. It now sits out the way on the left side of the bandsaw. Took this pic before I moved it there.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 17, 2014)

When I visited DavidH. I noticed he had a shop made Arbor Press. You might ask his how he did it. I don't know if he will catch this thread.

I'm just about done with the complete rebuild of the 1930s? Atlas 5ton ratcheting that I got from DaveSmith. 
I'll expect be posting pics next week. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's a nice stand Will, I may have to copy the design and make one like it.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice job darkzero! I too cringed at the cost of a dedicated arbor press base. But gave in when I found one on Amazon with free shipping for I think $175. I did the attaching a little different. I got a piece of bar stock and threaded two holes in it. Kinda like one big nut under the base and covers a lot more holding area and no machining needed on the base. I hope the pic explains it…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 18, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Nice job darkzero! I too cringed at the cost of a dedicated arbor press base. But gave in when I found one on Amazon with free shipping for I think $175. I did the attaching a little different. I got a piece of bar stock and threaded two holes in it. Kinda like one big nut under the base and covers a lot more holding area and no machining needed on the base. I hope the pic explains it…Good Luck, Dave.



Thanks. That is a good idea and I like that it covers more area. My reasoning for adding new slots is cause I wanted to change the placement of where the press would sit. The stand is designed so the press locates on the front pins but I wanted mine further back. The mounting holes ended up in the area between 2 sets of existing slots. I could have just drilled 2 holes & had been done with it but I always have to make things more complicated!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 19, 2014)

l think I showed this one before, but it's a # 2 Greenard, 
The guy made the stand, I think he did a very nice job. 
It's the same guy I brought my Unisaw off of.


----------



## soundguy.paul (Jun 4, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I forgot to update this thread. So I did buy one of those universal stands from HF & mounted it on it, also added a HF mobile base to it. It was working fine but I was just never happy with it.
> 
> So off & on I kept looking at arbor press specific stands. The Dake ones are well over $1K. Grizzly used to sell one but discontinued it. Palmgren has one for $280. Even that was way more than I was willing to spend on one. Found a few places with slightly lower prices on them but shipping cost always kills it. I could have built one but didn't want to go through the hassle during this time of year & going down to my buddy's shop to have it all welded it up.
> 
> ...


Great job and a great deal as well


----------

